# Wild, wild west...



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I thought that I'd show a few pics from my road trip to Utah and back.
I spent the last three hours in the 2seat convertible with this deer in my lap! I found it at an antique mall along the way and had to add it to my collection!
I Love my new found prize!


















This is a pic of my beautiful and most understanding wife, driving and trying. To not look too conspicuous with the deer head in the front seat! 









Some pics of my wife and some beautiful background.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

amazing pics!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

HAHA! Sweet!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

hahahaha!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

More pics:









My awesome wife of 24 years!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

24 years!? how old _are _you?
you both look like you're in your 20's


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Now all you need is one of these.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice pics sure is a beautiful country you live in







if I ever get the funds I'm going to retire over there


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bj000 said:


> 24 years!? how old _are _you?
> you both look like you're in your 20's


Thank you








I'm 45 years old in oct.
She'll tell you she's 29. It polite to not argue with her


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably safer too. Gotta sleep sometime, ya know.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

justplainduke,

Your lady really have a nice collection of tatoos. She looks very nice with them. Saludos







.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> jskeen,
> 
> Your lady really have a nice collection of tatoos. She looks very nice with them. Saludos
> 
> ...


Thank you Xido! She is as wonderful as she is beautiful


----------

